# Flipover floor layout



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

I am really interested in getting a flip over ice house this year. I was wondering if you guys had a plan for the floor layout. like where do you drill your holes and how many? Do you put your heater on the ice infront or can you leave it in the sleed behind you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

French -

I have a 2-man Fishtrap Guide flip over, Scheels Model. It is a perfect set up for two guys and has ample room for all my tackle, equipment and so on.

I can punch four holes, set up the Vexilar and Mr Heater Buddy heater behind the holes, and set the bait and rods in front of them. It works nice. If you're by yourself in it (I rarely go on the ice alone) I'd guess you'd have MORE than enough room for everything without an extra body in the flip over area. I hope to do more fishing this year with it!


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

That sounds like a plan. I am thinking about getting a QF2. I think the size of the floor is similar to the Guide. How do you keep your flaps down?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The tarp on the Guide is very rigid and strong, as tarps go. I just piile some snow on the windward side (usually I put my back to the wind) and around the edges adjacent to it. Haven't invested in any tie-downs or cleats for it.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Your floor plan is really dependent on the size. I have a fish trap voyager and it is nice and roomy for 2. Even for two big boys like me. I have fished out of the guide and they are nice too. If you get something that is the size of the guide you should have plenty of room for everything. Go sit in the displays in the stores and see what you think. Good luck fishing.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought a Fish Trap Yukon last year and absolutely love it. You can see it in the background here:

http://www.hellcreekmarina.com/bigfish/bigfish31.html

There is plenty of room for 2, and even a third on a bucket, but it is still fits into the bed of my pick-up easily.

I usually only drill one hole per person in the shelter but have tip-ups set up as well. I wouldn't put the heater in the sled itself as it is plastic.


----------

